# Cedar or Black Locust.. untreated



## MrGreenThumb (Apr 22, 2007)

Cedar or Black Locust...which would if left untreated hold up the better when used in a TBH?

THX
Mike


----------



## TX Ashurst (May 31, 2005)

I doubt any wood will really hold up well to full sun's UV, weather's changing humidity, freezing/thawing, etc. without some kind of protection. Both woods have some very hard, resistant wood, but they both have softer parts mixed in. At the very least, I would expect it to crack and split, ruining your joints in the process.

Minimum protection is a spar varnish with UV inhibitors. But if you want it to last, you should put on something with pigment. Do that and cedar or black locust will last a very long time.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

From my experience I would rather work with Cedar anyday, over black locust. When I cut locust off of my mill, it bows like a recurve bow coming off the saw blade, unless it's a 4x4 or larger. 1 inch or 5/4 bows like crazy and would be impossible for me to make anything out of, except firewood.

It does burn great though!


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I was told by some oldtimers in this area that the Black Locust trees were cut down to make fence posts, because once properly dried they are more rot resistant than everything in this area.

Alex


----------



## r2t2 (Apr 20, 2016)

AHudd said:


> I was told by some oldtimers in this area that the Black Locust trees were cut down to make fence posts, because once properly dried they are more rot resistant than everything in this area.
> 
> Alex


We use hedge or Osage Orange for our fence posts. After a year, it just gets harder. We've got some posts that have been in the ground for decades and still standing strong.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Maybe the OP can let us know what held up the best - as it's been 14 years since he originally made the post!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

There was a "spammer" post that reactivated this thread. Then I '_banned/spam cleaned_' the spammer, and as a result now it looks like _AHudd_ reactivated a 14 year old thread. But that is _not_ the case, it was the [now _dear-departed _] spammer.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought I had fallen for the dastardly "Recommended Reading" Trap. 

Alex


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

AHudd said:


> I thought I had fallen for the dastardly "Recommended Reading" Trap.
> 
> Alex


Since it's up running again, tell the OP that hedge wood will stand up fine for hives....if you can find someone foolish enough to cut it into boards. I guess the bees would find enough propolis to fill the splits in the boards. 

Lots of Black Locus were made into spokes for old wagon wheels too.


----------

